# Gave my first one-star rating Saturday



## KMS-1 (Jul 6, 2015)

It took 386 rides, but I gave my first one-star rating to a passenger. I generally have felt that, as long as you don't puke in my car, you're a five-star customer. This passenger changed my mind:

Here's what happened:

I was the only Uber driver on the road and things were pretty slow I was sitting at the McDonalds (red circle on the map) when the request came in from a boat marina. It was a fifteen minute drive to pick them up, but I'm not too choosy about that (I need rides to make money, after all, and nothing else was happening). MISTAKE #1

When I arrived, they called and told me they were still on the boat and will be there in just a few minutes. Again, it's slow, nothing is happening, and I'm the only car on the road. If I cancel they will just re-request me, so I might as well hang out. MISTAKE #2

They call again fifteen minutes later, letting me know they are pulling up to the ramp and will be there in just a minute. Three riders show up, lugging coolers. We load everything into my little car and away we go. 

The guy who requested the ride starts fiddling with my radio, then grabs my aux cord out of a little compartment and hooks his phone up to it without asking me. I really, really hate when people think they own my car when they are barely renting it. I was then subjected to 15 minutes of music I can't even describe. "House music" they called it. Not my house! 

We are headed back to the area I was staging at when the request came in, so at least I know it will be a decent fare. On the way, they ask to go thru the drive thru at McDonalds (my exact starting point). They have three separate orders, so the drive thru takes forever. I don't care about that so much, but it bothers me that they never asked if I wanted anything. I've gone thru countless drive thru's with riders, and these are the first to not even ask me. I wouldn't have taken anything, but it still bothered me a little. 

Finally, we get to the drop off point and I unload the trunk for them without their assistance. One of the guys notices that I have a bunch of beach towels in the trunk and kind of smirks at his friend. When I get back in the car, I notice that the seats are wet. I can't imagine what kind of idiot gets in another persons car wearing a wet swimsuit. I blame myself though, because I should have been more vigilant about that. Shame on me. MISTAKE #3

So, I gave him a one-star, my very first non-five star rating.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I try to stay alert to the wet bathing suits in my car. I too learned the hard way. If someone is approaching my car in a bathing suit, I hit "passenger no show" and collect my pittance. I don't even bother to see if it is wet.


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

KMS-1 said:


> It took 386 rides, but I gave my first one-star rating to a passenger. I generally have felt that, as long as you don't puke in my car, you're a five-star customer. This passenger changed my mind:
> 
> Here's what happened:
> 
> ...


They definitely deserve 1-star.

But about the offering to buy you some food part even though you wouldn't get anything makes you uncomfortable is weird. Why do you need some sort of reverse psychology? What if someone take up on the offer, are they suppose to then say we wanted to be polite but actually no.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

It took me about the same amount of rides as you to finally give someone a 1/5.

This person had a 4.5 rating. He was dressed up in some tacky Hawaiian shirt and pants with headphones on. He lives in Santa Monica.

He was a very domineering man who yelled TURN LEFT several times and then gave me a nasty attitude for honking at someone (for scaring him). It was also the first time I had to end a ride early.. If you happen to meet Johan in Santa Monica, definitely watch out for this freak of nature.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I don't do drive through fast food. I tell them there is another UberX 4 minutes away, and they can just call another car when they are done.
Most pass on the drive-thru after I tell them no. Every time they eat something in my car. Usually greasy fries. Not happening again in my car.

Bathing suits are a give away. Always ask if anyone is wet.
I don't let wet or sand covered PAX in my car.
In San Diego you learn that in a hurry.

San Diego is an active market, so you can always pass on a PAX without worrying about getting another fare.

When in doubt, keep 'em out.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

You focked up waiting 20min


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

You messed up as you know because you waited so long so let's not get into that.

You allowed them to bring water coolers in your car not uber's car. As you become a more seasoned driver you'll naturally become more of an offensive driver from a defensive driver when driving.

One of the main things you need to also learn in this industry is how to speak up for yourself. Your not refusing a service animal when refusing someone with an ice cooler your doing that as a businessman.

Your not in the moving business in turns of moving large items and furniture your in the taxi industry or public transportation industry of being a human being from point a to b.


----------

